# ENP FEE



## DuckNut

http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/fees.htm


----------



## creekfreak

$25.00 truck and ramp as of last weekend.


----------



## tailchaser16

Hey H&D
I have no clue. But was wondering when is your camping trip planned for this year? We just got off of Willy Willy this past weekend.


----------



## Draggn Grass

I have a rate chart the the park emailed me but not sure how to get it posted. It shows $25 for vehicle and N/A for boat launch fee as of Oct. 2015. They just sent this to me last week. I will post it as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

creekfreak said:


> $25.00 truck and ramp as of last weekend.



Thanks...yep still $25 for boat and truck/car. Spoke with the guy at the gatehouse and he said that the bigger increase will take place in 2017. He said the year pass will be the way to go if you go to Flamingo a couple times a year.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

tailchaser16 said:


> Hey H&D
> I have no clue. But was wondering when is your camping trip planned for this year? We just got off of Willy Willy this past weekend.



Yes is has come and gone. We went this past week and video will be up soon for viewing. As always, it was an epic trip. Full story to come.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

DuckNut said:


> http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/fees.htm



Ducknut,

This doesnt mention boat/truck....but it is confirmed $25


----------



## DuckNut

H&D
When i posted the link it showed the chart as mentioned above but now it is different.


----------



## Guest

great picture Capt. Ryan.


----------



## DBStoots

High + Dry Adventures said:


> Does anyone 100% know the current fee (as of Jan. 10, 2016) for ENP Flamingo.
> Don't need to know what is proposed or what is possibly changing. Just the Current Fee with a truck and boat.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just renewed my annual pass for $100. That's a great deal!


----------



## tailchaser16

C'mon Ryan,
Where's the vid?




DBStoots said:


> I just renewed my annual pass for $100. That's a great deal!
> DBStoots, Yesterday at 6:06 AM


6:06 am yesterday? You were posting from the camp site? hahahaha

Thanks for the wood, btw. Kids had a blast!


----------



## DBStoots

Great catching up with y'all.


----------



## G_straus822

DBStoots said:


> Great catching up with y'all.


How do I get a hold of a year pass? I couldn't find anything on the internet.


----------



## krash

When you enter tell the attendant at the gate on your way in, pay the fee and you got it.


----------



## G_straus822

krash said:


> When you enter tell the attendant at the gate on your way in, pay the fee and you got it.


Sounds good thanks! That's a little easier than I was expecting. Thanks again


----------

